# Möbel für TP/EP-Bonus



## Kontinuum (5. August 2009)

Hey,
Ich habe gestern mal den gesamten Itemshop durchforstet und hab dabei bemerkt, dass man auch für Phiriusmünzen Möbel für sein Haus kaufen kann, die Bonus auf TP/EP gewähren... EP fällt bei mir weg, da mir klar ist, dass der bonus halt ab max. lvl nichts mehr bringt... TP kann ja bestimmt nie genug haben im endgame; Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen ob das wirklich was bringt..? Und vor allem wie lange kann man resten für den bonus? Also geht der nur bis zu nem bestimmten punkt oder kann man auch theoretisch 2 wochen im haus sein und dann ziemlich lange zeit doppelte tp kriegen?


----------



## Vigilantus (5. August 2009)

EP-Bonus ist sehr nützlich für den Schuldenabbau... ansonsten ist zu den Boni noch zu sagen, dass sie nur bei Kills wirken, also nicht bei durch Quests bekommenen EP's/TP's. Es gibt eine Maximalgrenze (genau die gleiche wie bei Schulden), sie liegt bei 2.115.000 Ep, bzw. 211.500 Tp, genau den Werten, die man von Stufe 50 auf 51 braucht... und dafür muss man definitiv länger als 2 Wochen im haus verbringen, wenn man nur Phiriusitems benutzt.

Vigilantus


----------



## Kontinuum (5. August 2009)

naja aber was soll man sich denn "besseres" von den phiriusmarken kaufen?


----------



## Misha-chan (5. August 2009)

Weiss es jemand etwas konkreter? 

Also wie viele EP/TP pro Stunde Aufenthalt im Haus? Und bei 100 Stunden Aufenthalt auch 100x so viel?


----------



## o0ogeneralo0o (5. August 2009)

Also jeh mehr Bonus du hast um so mehr bekommst du in der stunde.


----------



## o0ogeneralo0o (5. August 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> naja aber was soll man sich denn "besseres" von den phiriusmarken kaufen?



Arkanerumwandler


----------



## Vigilantus (5. August 2009)

Der tatsächliche Bonus hängt auch vom jeweiligen Level des Avatars ab, die Verteilung findet immer zur vollen Stunde statt, egal ob man eine Stunde im Haus war oder nicht... man muss wirklich nur genau zur vollen Stunde im Haus sein.

Vigilantus


----------



## rydal (5. August 2009)

geht das auch wenn man bei nem anderen im haus is ?


----------



## Kontinuum (5. August 2009)

Mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn es so wäre, wäre es ein bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da man sonst nur mit einem char geld ausgeben würde für möbel ^^ und frogster will Euronen sehen


----------



## Vigilantus (5. August 2009)

Buffs von Möbelstücken wirken nur auf den Besitzer... Ausnahme sind glaube ich die Craftmöbel, die das Handwerken im Haus ermöglichen.

Vigilantus


----------



## Dietrich (5. August 2009)

Ich kann aber auch offline sein oder? Wichtig ist halt nur das ich mich im Haus befinde!

MfG


----------



## Vigilantus (5. August 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ich kann aber auch offline sein oder?


Ja, ich glaube sogar Serverdowntime wird hochgerechnet, wenn man im Haus ist, habe das aber nicht explizit getestet.

Vigilantus


----------



## Dr_Cox1911 (11. August 2009)

Ja wie läuft das denn jetzt eigentlich genau ab? Sagen wir mal ich leg mir ein Möbelstück mit +10EP und eins mit +5TP (ka, obs die jetzt wirklich gibt, nur mal eine Überlegung) und ich steh 5 Stunden im Haus, bekomm ich dann +50EP und +25TP? Wenn ja, wie lange bekomme ich das dann?



Oder bekomm ich doch "nur" +10EP und +5TP pro Kill und dafür ne lange bzw längere Zeit?

Schonmal danke!


----------



## Vigilantus (11. August 2009)

1. Solange man im Haus ist und Möbel mit EP-und/oder TP-Bonus hat, bekommt man zu jeder vollen Stunde (egal ob ingame oder ausgeloggt) diesen Bonus zugeschrieben, wieviel das genau ist, hängt vom Avatarlevel und der Anzahl der Bonuspunkte des Hauses ab. (genaueres weiß ich leider nicht, kA, ob man dazu im off. Forum was genaueres findet)

2. Wenn der Avatar eine bestimmte Anzahl an Bonuspunkten besitzt und Gegner tötet, bekommt er für jeden Kill doppelt soviel Ep und/oder Tp und diese Zusatz-Ep/Tp werden vom Bonuskonto des Avatars abgezogen.

Beispiel (Zahlen ausgedacht):
Nach 3h im Haus hat mein Avatar 250 Ep-Bonus und 47 Tp-Bonus. Wenn er nun Gegner tötet, die ohne Bonus 10 Ep und 1 Tp geben, bekommt er für die ersten 25 Gegner jeweils 20 Ep und 2 Tp gutgeschrieben und für die folgenden 22 Kills immer noch 10 Ep und 2 Tp und erst ab dem 48. Gegner ist das Bonuskonto leer und er bekommt nur noch 10 Ep und 1Tp pro getöteten Gegner.

Hoffe das reicht jetzt zum Verständnis.. ansonsten für 300 Phiriusmünzen mal eine Pflanze kaufen.. eine Nacht im Haus verbringen und am nächsten Tag einfach mal ausprobieren...

Vigilantus


----------



## Dr_Cox1911 (11. August 2009)

Danke! Ging ja schnell.

Und ja, das reicht mir. Hab das System jetzt einigermaßen verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmenhausen (12. August 2009)

vielen dank @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habs jezt auch endlich kapiert


----------



## ogum (12. August 2009)

wo wir gerade bei pflanzen sind...

Gelten Pflanzen auch als eigene Möbelstücke? man darf ja wohl nur 10 Möbelstücke in einem normalen Haus haben, das keine Energie verbraucht.


----------



## Norowen (12. August 2009)

Jeder Einrichtungsgegenstand, egal ob Blumentopf, Teppich, Lampe, Bett, etc nimmt einen Möbelplatz im Haus ein. Man sollte sich also gut überlegen, was man mit dem begrenzten Platz anstellt, wenn man kein Geld für Erweiterung des Platzes ausgeben möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stephen (12. August 2009)

Vigilantus schrieb:


> 2. Wenn der Avatar eine bestimmte Anzahl an Bonuspunkten besitzt und Gegner tötet, bekommt er für jeden Kill doppelt soviel Ep und/oder Tp und diese Zusatz-Ep/Tp werden


Leider gibt es keine doppelten TP Punkte. Ich habe massig Bonus und kann den kaum aufbrauchen :-(. Es gibt lediglich einen Bonus von 10% auf die normalen TP Punkte. 

Man kann das dadurch sehen, indem man seine aufgelaufenen Bonus TP Punkte vor und nach einem Kill vergleicht. Würde man normalerweise 70 TP Punkte für einen Kill bekommen, so sind es mit Bonus eben 77 TP Punkte.

Somit macht es leider keinen Sinn, sich ewig viel TP Möbel ins Haus zu stellen, man bekommt die Bonuspunkt schlichtweg nicht aufgebraucht. Und dazu werden die Bonuspunkt jeweils bei der im Haus gerade aktiven Primärklasse angespart.


----------



## Markinho (12. August 2009)

Stephen schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keine doppelten TP Punkte. Ich habe massig Bonus und kann den kaum aufbrauchen :-(. Es gibt lediglich einen Bonus von 10% auf die normalen TP Punkte.
> 
> Man kann das dadurch sehen, indem man seine aufgelaufenen Bonus TP Punkte vor und nach einem Kill vergleicht. Würde man normalerweise 70 TP Punkte für einen Kill bekommen, so sind es mit Bonus eben 77 TP Punkte.
> 
> Somit macht es leider keinen Sinn, sich ewig viel TP Möbel ins Haus zu stellen, man bekommt die Bonuspunkt schlichtweg nicht aufgebraucht. Und dazu werden die Bonuspunkt jeweils bei der im Haus gerade aktiven Primärklasse angespart.



Bis du dir da sicher? hab gestern noch getestet. TP waren doppelt! erst als Bonus weg war, nur noch die Hälfte! 10% wäre doch auch einfach zu wenig, oder?


----------



## Stephen (13. August 2009)

Markinho schrieb:


> Bis du dir da sicher? hab gestern noch getestet. TP waren doppelt! erst als Bonus weg war, nur noch die Hälfte! 10% wäre doch auch einfach zu wenig, oder?


Ja, bin sicher. es gibt z.B. 500 XP, das heisst dann normal 50 TP und als Bonus nochmal 5 TP. Werde morgen mal schauen, ob sich vielleicht was geändert hat.


----------



## Dietrich (13. August 2009)

Wo finde ich eigentlich nähere Infos zu den TP? Man bekommt ja durch Kills und Co. die Punkte um seine Skills zu verbessern. Komme ich als Spieler ohne Möbelstück mit TP Bonus in größen Nachteil? Oder kann man später auf Max Lvl immer noch TP sammeln, um den Rückstand einzuholen?

MfG


----------



## Vigilantus (13. August 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Wo finde ich eigentlich nähere Infos zu den TP? Man bekommt ja durch Kills und Co. die Punkte um seine Skills zu verbessern. Komme ich als Spieler ohne Möbelstück mit TP Bonus in größen Nachteil? Oder kann man später auf Max Lvl immer noch TP sammeln, um den Rückstand einzuholen?
> 
> MfG


Auf Maxlevel bekommt man immer noch TP, selbst wenn man irgendwann voll ausgeskillt ist.


Stephen schrieb:


> Ja, bin sicher. es gibt z.B. 500 XP, das heisst dann normal 50 TP und als Bonus nochmal 5 TP. Werde morgen mal schauen, ob sich vielleicht was geändert hat.


Ich spiele seit April mit Bonus... und hatte immer doppelte TP bekommen (auf PvE-Server Tuath, vllt. ist das bei PvP Servern anders (glaube ich aber eigentlich nicht).).

Vigilantus


----------



## Markinho (16. August 2009)

Ganz meine Reden. Habs nochmal geschaut. doppelte TP....


----------



## Reakness (16. August 2009)

also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr macht aber meine tp sind schnell weg auf max lvl du gehst ja am ende nurnoch cl zb. um tp zu farmen oder leuchten reiszahn und autorität aber man bekommt pro run 20k tp und ich weiß das zb nach 1nem run 10k vom tp bonus ca wegfallen also man bekommt nicht das doppelte dondern nur 50%.


----------



## Galdera (16. August 2009)

wie ist das überhaupt bei den möbeln, geben die immer den gleichen bonus pro teil oder sind die unterschiedlich? lohnen sich bestimmte möbel mehr als andere?


----------



## WilliWinzig (16. August 2009)

Galdera, du spielst ja sicher nicht RoM. Ansonnsten könntest du dir deine Frage ja selbst beantworten.

Pauschal kann man sagen Teuer=Besser. Allerdings genügen auch die Pirus TP Möbel (die besten). Ich benutze 4 stk von denen.
Diese geben genügend Bonus. Diesen Bonus wirst du kaum abbarbeiten können bis zum Endlvl des Chars.
Allerdings ist der Bonus nun nicht so gewaltig das man es merken würde. Ich gehe von einer höhe des Bonus
von Etwa 2 50er Tagesquest aus. Bezogen auf den lvl von 1-50. Also etwa 100k TP Bonus.


----------



## Galdera (17. August 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Galdera, du spielst ja sicher nicht RoM. Ansonnsten könntest du dir deine Frage ja selbst beantworten.



doch ich spiele rom, allerdings ist mir jetzt erst (nachdem ich dein post gelesen habe) die angabe der boni in weiss aufgefallen... ^^
danke für den wink mit dem zaunpfahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

